# Dog-Human Clippers the Same??



## Brydean

Hi,
I am wondering if I can use my regular Wahl clippers on my puppy?

His coat isn't real heavy, he is 3/4 Poodle and 1/4 Schnauzer. His puppy fur was darker and more wiry like a Schnauzer, but is growing in champagne color and softer like a Poodles.

We picked him over an all white dog, as I didn't want a light color dog with my muddy yard! Jokes on me!:laugh:

We just had him groomed for the first time this week. First time the girl did a lousy job, so I had to take him back and have him redone. Still not exactly what I wanted, but looks much better. This groomer came highly recommended!

Looking at him I see no reason I can't do it myself. I'm a hairstylist, for humans, why not the dog! I figure I can't do any worse! LOL

I don't want him shaved, but I figure if I use 1 1/4 in. clipper comb on his body and then scissor his face and head. I should be able to get it about where I want it. 

Does this make sense. If my Wahls won't work, what brand do you all recommend??
TIA!!:wave:


----------



## Graco22

You can try the Wahls, but its likely they wont have the power for dog coat, and your human hair blades will dull very fast. A clipping or two. Go with an Andis AG Super 2Speed, a 30 blade and Wahl Stainless Steel attachments. Only clip a freshly washed and blow dried dog for the best results and for blade longevity.


----------



## denise3099

Graco22 said:


> You can try the Wahls, but its likely they wont have the power for dog coat, and your human hair blades will dull very fast. A clipping or two. Go with an Andis AG Super 2Speed, a 30 blade and Wahl Stainless Steel attachments. Only clip a freshly washed and blow dried dog for the best results and for blade longevity.


Um, those are 150 bucks. For that kind of money the whole family has to be able to use it. So can dog clippers be used on humans? Seriously, I might spring for them if I can use them on my son and husband too.


----------



## dagwall

Ha with what I've heard about how much people pay for professional grooming that they need every 4-7 weeks depending on the dog I wouldn't feel too bad paying up front for a $150 clipper if I knew I could use it well enough. That's a large part of why I don't plan on having a dog that requires grooming like that. I don't want to pay for that expensive grooming every 4-7 weeks and wouldn't want to clip the dog myself either (not trusting myself to do a good enough job). If you are skilled enough to do the clipping yourself the clippers will pay for themselves pretty quickly.


----------



## Bart

The basic answer is yes, dog and human clippers are virtually the same and the blades interchange. The blade labeling scheme is slightly different but the blades work exactly the same way. There are subtle differences between similar blades. For example, a human #000 cuts the same length as a animal #30, but has fewer teeth.

The real problem is that for human hair you can get away with cheap clippers like your Wahl, but that won't work with your dog. You'll want professional barber-level human clippers or animal clippers. Since the animal hair is more demanding, just get the animal model and use it on your whole family. The Andis recommended is probably the best bet.

FWIW, I use an Oster Classic 76, a $140 human clipper. It works fine for my dog (when I properly prepare the fur by washing and fluff drying), but they're old-fashioned and bulky compared to the Andis. I'd rather have the best clipper for my dog, and then it would be more than good enough for my own hair and my two boys.


----------



## Brydean

Thanks for the info!!
I think I will save my Wahl's for the human family members!
I have been pricing out some of the Andis clippers on Amazon. The good one is a bit to high for me right now. I'd like to get that one but, can't justify the expense. Amamzon does seem to have some mid price clippers by Andis for dogs in the $40-60 range, decent reviews. I don't think they would be good for a big dog or a dog with a real heavy coat. But I think they will work with my little guy. Then later after I have tried a few times if it turns out well, I will consider investing in the better clippers.


----------



## Graco22

Brydean said:


> Thanks for the info!!
> I think I will save my Wahl's for the human family members!
> I have been pricing out some of the Andis clippers on Amazon. The good one is a bit to high for me right now. I'd like to get that one but, can't justify the expense. Amamzon does seem to have some mid price clippers by Andis for dogs in the $40-60 range, decent reviews. I don't think they would be good for a big dog or a dog with a real heavy coat. But I think they will work with my little guy. Then later after I have tried a few times if it turns out well, I will consider investing in the better clippers.


Be careful buying cheap "pet" clippers and kits. They are generally junk and you will be disappointed when they dont work well or at all after a clip or two. Honestly, I wouldnt bother with anything less than the Andis Super 2. They are the cheapest quality clipper out there, and yes, you can use them on your humans too.


----------



## Abbylynn

Brydean said:


> Hi,
> I am wondering if I can use my regular Wahl clippers on my puppy?
> 
> His coat isn't real heavy, he is 3/4 Poodle and 1/4 Schnauzer. His puppy fur was darker and more wiry like a Schnauzer, but is growing in champagne color and softer like a Poodles.
> 
> We picked him over an all white dog, as I didn't want a light color dog with my muddy yard! Jokes on me!:laugh:
> 
> We just had him groomed for the first time this week. First time the girl did a lousy job, so I had to take him back and have him redone. Still not exactly what I wanted, but looks much better. This groomer came highly recommended!
> 
> Looking at him I see no reason I can't do it myself. I'm a hairstylist, for humans, why not the dog! I figure I can't do any worse! LOL
> 
> I don't want him shaved, but I figure if I use 1 1/4 in. clipper comb on his body and then scissor his face and head. I should be able to get it about where I want it.
> 
> Does this make sense. If my Wahls won't work, what brand do you all recommend??
> TIA!!:wave:


Leeo and Blu Boy are Schnauzer/Poodles. They too have a different coat without the undercoat. I have gotten pretty good ( breaking my arm patting myself on the back!) with scissors. I find that if you have any artistic ability you cna muster up a nice trim this way. I hardly ever use the clippers anymore. I did use wahl human clippers. You know they do get dull fairly soon even if oiled properly and used only on a clean brushed out dog.  Just a thought. Do be careful though not to use sharp pointed end scissors near their eyes.

This was done with scissors only at Christmas time...my favorite pic of Leeo .... with a good pair of hair scissors


----------



## Crazy Daisy

Just a thought- (I am also looking for good clippers and wincing about the cost) but if you are doing the "sanitary" areas of the dog often, do you really want to use those same clippers on your family? Ew.  Although I see they do have disinfecting sprays for the clippers. I say try it, there are a lot of good videos on youtube, as long as you are confident and your pup will hold still! good luck


----------



## Graco22

Crazy Daisy said:


> Just a thought- (I am also looking for good clippers and wincing about the cost) but if you are doing the "sanitary" areas of the dog often, do you really want to use those same clippers on your family? Ew.  Although I see they do have disinfecting sprays for the clippers. I say try it, there are a lot of good videos on youtube, as long as you are confident and your pup will hold still! good luck


You can have a dog specific blade. And a human specific blade.


----------



## Sighthounds4me

Search around online. I found a used Oster A5 clipper on Ebay for about $50. It came with a coulpe blades too. You may have to be patient, but you might find something!


----------



## Fuzzy Pants

Since I just have the one really small dog, the cheaper Andis clippers work fine for my needs. I bought this model to use on her body and then I use some small safety scissors to do her feet & face.


----------



## georgiapeach

denise3099 said:


> Um, those are 150 bucks. For that kind of money the whole family has to be able to use it. So can dog clippers be used on humans? Seriously, I might spring for them if I can use them on my son and husband too.


I clip my own miniature poodle, and I bought these same clippers (they come with a 10 blade), along with a finishing blade for Potsie's coat, and another smaller, less expensive, trimmer clipper for the face and feet (I think it has a 30 blade). You get what you pay for. Considering that a full groom on a poodle is $50, I figured I recouped my money for the Andis clippers in 3 grooms!


----------

